# Stress relief ideas for a 7 year old?



## Thao (Nov 26, 2001)

OK, this isn't really a discipline issue but I'm in this forum a lot and really respect all your advice and ideas so I'd like to post this here. If the mods let me









Dd has been having a really rough year in 1st grade, the class just hasn't been a good fit for her. We've done everything we can to resolve the problems (including the big kahuna -- we found her a new school for next year! WOOHOO!) and now she just needs to make it through the next 2 1/2 weeks until the summer break. But it really really is stressful for her. Dh says she was crying in her sleep this morning because she was dreaming about school.









So, can anyone give me ideas for stress relief? She generally resists focused breathing/relaxation techniques, although we've taken her to a meditation class a few times and with the teacher she likes it. She works out 3 times a week in a kung fu class. I'm thinking of taking her swimming more often as the physical exercise seems to help.

Any other ideas? It would be kind of cool if we could use these next few weeks to teach her about handling stress. It's a total bummer that she has to be dealing with this at 7, but she's a fairly high-strung kid so it's definitely a skill she's going to need!


----------



## bender (Mar 23, 2007)

jumping on a trampoline?


----------



## babsbob (Nov 17, 2005)

Lots of physical activity, like you said.
Lots of fresh air and at least 20 minutes of sunshine for the Vitamin D.
Limit/eliminate sugar and processed foods if you don't already.
Warm baths with lavender oil
Shoulder massage with lavendar oil
Spritz lavender spray on her pillow
Drink some Chamomile tea at bedtime
Give her Rescue Remedy when she is stressed
Encourage her to talk or write out her feelings
Have lots of fun and perspective.


----------



## Magella (Apr 5, 2004)

Things my dd (7) likes, that help her relax:

guided imagery ("imaginations"-she loves this, and she is also one who resists/dislikes breathing exercises)

progressive muscle relaxation exercises

running her hands through sand-she has a little sandbox for this

massage-face and back especially

physical activity outdoors-running, practicing her hapkido (in addition to classes 2x/week), swimming, bike riding, walks/hiking, etc.

reading, alone or being read to

playing games with us-chess, checkers, cards, etc.

good nutrition, lots of water, fish oil supplements


----------



## samuelsmom (Nov 27, 2002)

A school that we visited for ds for next year has a "peace corner" where they have a comfy chair, quiet music playing and a live green plant. The kids can go there whenever they're feeling the need for a little peace. I'm planning to create one at home, too. Maybe that would help...Just a thought that passed when I read your post.


----------



## Thao (Nov 26, 2001)

Thank you for all the replies! I will try them out in the next 2 weeks...

Sledg, how do you do the guided imagery? Do you have a tape? A book? Or are you just creative enough to do it off the top of your head?


----------



## Hemiola (Aug 29, 2004)

Emotional Freedom Technique!

www.emofree.com

www.emofree.com/articles.aspx?id=9

It is simply amazing...good luck!

Laura


----------



## arwenevenstar (Mar 25, 2005)

:


----------



## Magella (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thao* 
Sledg, how do you do the guided imagery? Do you have a tape? A book? Or are you just creative enough to do it off the top of your head?

I started out with some scripts from a book called _Spinning Inward: Using Guided Imagery With Children For Learning, Creativity & Relaxation_ by Maureen Murdock. As I got to know what dd liked and as I got a feel for doing it, I started creating my own and adapting the scripts to suit our style (her favorites are our adaptations of the progressive muscle relaxation and "waterfall of white light"scripts). Often our guided imagery is like telling a story: dd's a bird/fairy/butterfly/whatever flying through some place (or other themes, but flying is her favorite). We use lots of descriptions of the environment, how the air feels, the smells, the sounds, the sights, how relaxed she's becoming, etc. In the end, most often (b/c we do this a lot at bedtime) we end with her as the fairy/whatever finding a soft, warm, cozy spot and laying down, body becoming heavy and relaxed until she falls asleep. We try to be as vividly descriptive as possible, with lots of images she likes, making it peaceful.


----------

